# AFI vs. Chapman Screenwriting



## screenwriting101 (May 25, 2010)

Accepted and paid deposit at Chapman, recently found out I was also accepted to AFI, both for screenwriting.

Recommendations?


----------



## cuyler (May 25, 2010)

Have you at least spent a year in the UCLA Professional Program online for $4500?

I almost went to grad school in screenwriting last year, but then did this UCLA course online. I do not regret it. Wodnerful experience and it saved me 115 grand. 

Knowing what I know now, I would never pay $60K/year for a writing degree. Screenwriters on average make 95 cents an hour, according to Hal Ackerman. Keep in mind that your loan payments one year after graduating will be in the $1000/month range.

The only time I would consider grad school in screenwriting would be mid-career. But by that time, one would presumably have a group of trusted advisors to lean on for free.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Chris W (May 26, 2010)

The UCLA Program seems interesting after looking at the website - never heard of it before.

I have a friend who went to grad school for screenwriting 10 years ago... and now she's not screenwriting.

I've always heard of great things from AFI - I've heard good things about Chapman but not necessarily on their screenwriting program.

The one main plus of going to film school in LA/Hollywood such as AFI is the contacts that you're going to make. Unfortunately you're not going to make as many contacts online.

But - are you going to use the course to learn how to screenwrite and then work your ass off writing scripts and then move to LA and then hustle hustle hustle... or go to AFI and do both at the same time.

AFI and Chapman both have great reputations. I'd see what other forum members have to say as well.


----------



## screenwriting101 (May 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by cuyler:
> Have you at least spent a year in the UCLA Professional Program online for $4500?
> 
> Knowing what I know now, I would never pay $60K/year for a writing degree. Screenwriters on average make 95 cents an hour, according to Hal Ackerman. Keep in mind that your loan payments one year after graduating will be in the $1000/month range.
> ...


----------



## WillieGreen (May 26, 2010)

AFI is more prestigious, but Chapman has a new, up-and-coming program.  Supposedly the money is pouring in out there.

I'd check out their sites to see which curriculum fits your needs.  

Personally, I'd go to AFI, but I've heard nothing but great things about Chapman.


----------



## One Real Wonder (Jun 19, 2010)

BTW, Chapman is not that far from LA. I ride the train (there is a stop by Chapman) into LA all the time. It's also cheaper to live in the OC than LA, plus crime is vastly lower. Chapman is the better school, but then it's a real school. AFI is a vocational program. It's a good program, but if you want a Masters, then Chapman is it.

I am a bit stunned that the UCLA professional program is "not for you." I have to assume that you want a Masters and are set more on it, than on writing a screenplay.

IMO it's the best value in Film Education you can find.

If you choose Chapman, maybe I will see you at Zito's in Ol' Town.


----------



## screenwriting101 (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by One Real Wonder:
> BTW, Chapman is not that far from LA. I ride the train (there is a stop by Chapman) into LA all the time. It's also cheaper to live in the OC than LA, plus crime is vastly lower. Chapman is the better school, but then it's a real school. AFI is a vocational program. It's a good program, but if you want a Masters, then Chapman is it.
> 
> I am a bit stunned that the UCLA professional program is "not for you." I have to assume that you want a Masters and are set more on it, than on writing a screenplay.
> ...



I'd also get a masters at AFI. And I want to have an MFA. Chapman and AFI have very similar program styles (ChapmanFTV was actually organized by AFI grads). But, overall, I've gotten the impression that AFI is a better program.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jun 21, 2010)

As a current Chapman screenwriting student, I have to vote against my school.  An hour (two or more with traffic) outside of LA is better than most places in the country for getting your foot in the screenwriting door, but it loses out to, you know, actually being in LA.

Chapman is getting better about their screenwriting program, but it's still only a few years out from being an afterthought.  I'm glad to be where I am, but if I had it to do over again I'd have applied to a lot more schools, and I'd take UCLA, USC, or AFI over Chapman if I were making my decision now.  

That is almost entirely based on location, too.  If you're serious about film and you move hundreds or thousands of miles to pursue it, if you have the option, move TO LA and enter a program with a solid track-record for writing rather than one that is still tweaking unless there are things that Chapman does that you want that AFI can't give you.


----------



## Justin18 (Jul 3, 2010)

You have to keep in mind that all of the so-called "top 5" MFA screenwriting programs in LA and NY are essentially employee training grounds for gynormous corporate studios.

You are going into debt so that you can essentially become a story editor for other peoples' creative efforts and maximize profits for Warner Bros.

That or teach.

There are thousands of unemployed USC/AFI/UCLA MFA screenwriting grads out there. Ask for the numbers before you dive in.

This is the bottom line.

Of course, blah blah blah there are exceptions. So-and-so went to USC and became famous. But this is the exception. This is an illusion. This is the schools' marketing material. We are in the industry of illusions, so you must see through the illusions. You have a better chance of getting your writing produced w/out grad film school than with it. An MFA person can be your story editor.

You have to take a risk. Learn the craft, study those whom you admire on your own time, and then write, direct, and produce from the heart. This is all.


----------



## screenwriting101 (Jul 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by Justin18:
> You have to take a risk. Learn the craft, study those whom you admire on your own time, and then write, direct, and produce from the heart. This is all.



I'm going to, at grad school.


----------

